# Custom Bass Music



## Lmobeats (Jun 30, 2018)

So I am an audio engineer and sound designer and am also a bass head. I just started a new youtube channel for just my own music I've made specifically for subwoofers. I'm also considering making people custom songs that fit their desired frequencies and in their desired genre. Here's some of my music let me know what yall think https://youtu.be/0x7urXiZQjg


----------

